# Couple questions: should I be concerned?



## BettaGamer (Feb 13, 2015)

I got a new betta about 2 weeks ago. He's a nearly black double tail. I've dubbed him Onyx. Right now he's in a 1 gallon bowl. Small, I know. Don't worry he won't be in there for too much longer. He will be moving to a 10g. Right now I just planted some Java moss & micro sword and am running a fishless cycle. Once the plants establish a bit and the cycle is complete, I will be moving him. My concern is last night, I gave him a treat, a freeze dried bloodworm. I only gave him one BUT.... I was going to crush it up over his bowl but accidently dropped the whole thing in. He's a very active and curious betta, so I was surprised when he sucked up the whole bloodworm in one bite like a vacuum! I thought I was going to watch my poor fish choke to death in front of me. Over the next couple minutes he continued to chew to heck out of this thing and he spit little pieces out here and there. He seemed ok after I watched him a bit and this morning he was excited for breakfast as usual (he's a real glutton), but I did not oblige still worried about what happened last night. Should I be worried?? 

One more question:
Since he's so curious and excitable, I was wondering if this is a sign that he is aggressive? I've never had a betta this active. I wanted to put a small school of white cloud minnows OR ember tetras (if I can find any) and ghost shrimp with him in the 10g but I'm not sure how he'll act.


----------



## FishyFriend (Oct 20, 2014)

Freeze dried food should always be thoroughly soaked before feeding as they can cause bloating.
I would not add any other fish to the new tank, Wcmm's need more swimming space & Bettas are solitary fish & don't need tankmates, if you want something in with him try a snail.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

White clouds also require a cooler temp than the betta. Betta's need high temp of 79 to 82 to flourish and wc need in the low 70's.


----------



## BettaGamer (Feb 13, 2015)

Thanks for the tip on soaking the bloodworms. I didn't know that. And I'll pass on the minnows because of the temp. I'll try and find the ember tetras. If not, I'll keep Onyx by himself. He's completely fine now after that episode. He is a real glutton though, haha. I hope he'll tolerate the ghost shrimp and not see them as a snack which I know could happen.


----------



## kalyke (Nov 19, 2014)

Sadly, I had a betta die because I gave him too much food. This is also why I warn against putting them in a tank of peaceful fish. They love to eat and kill.


----------

